

Web, Mobile and IoT distributed database requirements - skjhn
http://blog.couchbase.com/web-mobile-and-iot-distributed-database-requirements

======
skjhn
I think it's safe to say both mobile and IoT network access is anything but
reliable. Not sure if is another solution besides an embedded database with
automatic sync.

